# AMD Phenom 9500 Or AMD Athlon 64 X2 6400+ Black Edition



## Eleigha (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm building a new pc and i cant decide what cpu to get im stuck between the AMD Phenom 9500 and AMD Athlon 64 X3 6400+ black edition.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Corrosion (Mar 2, 2008)

i have a 6400 and its amazing! i think the quad is slower then the 6400 in games also. heres some proof. if you really want a quad wait till the new revision comes out

http://www.tomshardware.com/2008/02/05/amd_phenom_9600_black_edition/page18.html

look where the 6400 is and then the quads on the chart


----------



## MKmods (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree with Corrosion as well. I have the 6400 and love it. 

I would rather have a fast dual than a slower quad.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2008)

The 6400 is awesome!  Though, you could go cheaper with a 5000 BE and get a Phenom B3 when they are out.  Which is very soon btw.


----------



## Creatre (Mar 2, 2008)

Right now the AMD quad's are not meeting the mark. They aren't OC'ing overly well and most applications aren't even utilizing the 4 cores, therefore it is losing out to high end dual cores. If you are set on quad, go with the intel Q6600. If you want the best performance out of those two go with the 6400+. I almost bought that myself, but just went with the Q6600 instead beacuse of overclocking abillity. I've also heard the 5000+ will be almost at 6400+ numbers after OC'ing. I would only do that if you are trying to save a few bucks though. Good luck.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2008)

2nd what erocker said get a cheap dualcore and wait for B3 (phenom 9900 will kick ass)


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2008)

I wasn't talking about current Phenoms.  The new revision will make current AMD users very happy.


----------



## Snipe343 (Mar 2, 2008)

a 6400BE or wait for better phenom, or what erocker said


----------



## Eleigha (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the Advice, I think i am going to go with the 6400BE.


----------

